# Biarritz to San Sebastian



## TarfHead (12 Jun 2013)

We've booked flights to Biarritz and a hotel in San Sebastian for a couple of nights for a short break in July. I was told that getting from one to the other was straightforward.

No so .

The PESA bus leaves, as far as I can see, twice a day. Our flight arrives too late for the first one and about 5 hours before the second one. So that's out.

Private transfer seems prohibitively expensive. So that's out. Ditto for a taxi, assuming a taxi could cross the border.

The current plan is;
- bus from airport to Biarritz centre
- train from Biarritz La Negresse to Hendaye
- second train from Hendaye to San Sebastian

My beloved OH isn't thrilled about the 3 individual links in that plan. She is suggesting we get a taxi from the airport to Hendaye. According to Google Maps, that's about 30km.

Anyone know;
- likely cost of such a taxi trip, 2 adults with luggage ?
- any other options to consider ?


----------



## Deiseblue (12 Jun 2013)

It's second nature for taxi drivers to travel from Biarritz airport to San Sebastian.

Fare will be in the region of €120 , you might consider googling "Biarritz Airport Transfers " & requesting a quote by email.


----------



## oldnick (12 Jun 2013)

Unless you are on a Ryanair flight that arrives B before 3pm  and departs for Dub after 4pm then you will nto be able to get the daily Pesa bus (pesa.net) which costs ten euros  each way and departs B 3.30 and S.S. 2.30.

Taxis are for a 40 min journey a rip-off but ,sadly, you've no choice other than the way you first suggest . It can take three hours from B to S.S.by train depending on time of day/connections

Three day car hire from B airport about 200 euros,not much less for two days.


----------



## Deiseblue (12 Jun 2013)

The shuttle service I referred to above costs €115 for a one way transfer - www.biarritzairporttransfers.com


----------



## PMU (12 Jun 2013)

TarfHead said:


> The current plan is;
> - bus from airport to Biarritz centre
> - train from Biarritz La Negresse to Hendaye
> - second train from Hendaye to San Sebastian



 Stick with your plan.  Get the local Chronoplus bus from the airport to Biarritz Gare la Negresse or get a taxi. It’s less than 10 euro.  Note the Gare isn't in Biarritz Centre - it's just around the airport perimeter.  Then get a  local train to Hendaye.  Then get the Topo train from Hendaye to Donostia (San Sebastian) Amara station.


----------



## meathman (12 Jun 2013)

If money is tight and if it was possible to cancel your booking in san sebastien for the hotel without penalties then I would think about spending the couple of nights in Biarritz this time. They are both beautiful cities with great beaches and easy to spend a couple of days in either. of course you would need to see if its still possible to  book  accomadation in Biarritz first


----------



## TarfHead (13 Jun 2013)

Thanks for those responses. If anyone else has a suggestion, please send it on.


----------



## TarfHead (20 Jun 2013)

Cancelled the hotel booking in San Sebastian, booked one in Saint Jean de Luz.

Going on a Tuesday, back Friday - too much time spent travelling and waiting for connections.


----------



## Betsy Og (4 Jul 2013)

Saint Jean de Luz is fab, a lot more character than Biarritz I think.


----------

